# Meklē produktu? >  Slēdzis, 6pin

## Mairis

Meklēju slēdžus, mazizmēra, 2 stāvokļu un 6 izvadiem, pārslēdzis 2 vadiem reizē.
Vajag līdzīgi, kā agrāk nāca krieviem, visādā elektronikās, kur tumbleri pārslēdzot tiek nospiesti 2 blakus sastiprināti mikroslēdži, jo vajag lai pārslēdzas ātri, jo piemēram vairumam slēdžu slēdzot lēnām, kontakti uz abām pusēm tiek vispār atslēgti, kad stāv pa vidu, a vecajos slēdžos slēdz kā gribi, kontakti pārslēdzas vienādi un ļoti strauji.
Slodze kas jāslēgā ir ļoti maza - praktiski tikai impulss.

Vislabāk jau man patīk tie vecie krievu slēdži.

Princips šāds, bet šitam ir 2 mīnusi:
Pārslēdzot var uz brīdi zust kontakts un 90%, ka lodējot izšķobās kājas un vispār sāk kontakts čakarēties.

http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?cP ... ec822e5522

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> Vislabāk jau man patīk tie vecie krievu slēdži.


 Kur problēma? Saucas *MT-3*. Ar īso un garo štoku. Hromētu, nerūsošā tērauda vai cinkotu. Mikroslēdži tiešām pārslēdzas ātri, bet tā nu nav, ka kādu brīdi saslēgti itin visi kontakti - pārslēdzot jebkurā gadījumā savienojums pārtrauksies.

----------


## Mairis

Jap, tie ir īstie.
Kur lai viņus meklē?

nebiju domājis, ka saslēgti visi kontakti, bet gan ATslēgti uz brīdi un tas man neder, tāpēc meklēju šos krievu labos pārslēdžus.

----------


## AndrisZ

Šiem trūkums ir, ka var pamanīties lēni slēdzot panākt stāvokli kad viens pārslēdzējs ir nostrādāji, bet otrs nē. Ja tas netraucē, tad var lietot.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Koncentrējamies: slēdzis-pirksts, slēdzis-pirksts, slēdzis-pirksts... tad ar asu kustību šķiļam pa štoku - atkal nekā, kādas nanosekundes viens no slēdžiem kavēja   ::  ...



> Jap, tie ir īstie.
> Kur lai viņus meklē?


 Tak vēlreiz - kur problēma? Cik tev tādus vajag? Visi krājumi jau nav iznīkuši. Ja runa nav par lielām partijām, kontaktējies ar Jon. Viņam nesen vēl bija noliktavā. Man vajadzēja tikai piecus. Dabūju tos un vēl kādas militāristu mantiņas.

----------


## Mairis

Šitie ir sevi pierādījuši un der, problēmu nav bijis.




> Šiem trūkums ir, ka var pamanīties lēni slēdzot panākt stāvokli kad viens pārslēdzējs ir nostrādāji, bet otrs nē. Ja tas netraucē, tad var lietot.


 Lēni jau netiek nekad slēgs, vienkārši papildus piesardzībai, ja nu kādreiz sanāk ne tā uzsist, tad ar šitiem iespēja nesaslēgtam kontaktam nav. A par to, ka viens stāv tā, otrs nav pārslēdzies, tas nav pilnīgi nekas.

----------


## defs

"Latgalītē" kādreiz bija,sen neesmu tur bijis.

----------


## Shark

> Pārslēdzot var uz brīdi zust kontakts un 90%, ka lodējot izšķobās kājas un vispār sāk kontakts čakarēties.


 Starp citu, šādu slēdžu vietā labāk pirkt no ELFAS sarkanos tumblerus, bet arī loģiski, ka viņi maksā vismaz trīs reizes dārgāk.

----------


## Mairis

Konkrētāk lūdzu?

----------


## ansius

šis tev neder: http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?cP ... s_id=38685 ?

----------


## guguce

Visi pārslēdzēji jau brīdi ir atvienotā stāvoklī, bet pret dzirksteļošanu 
jāliek 0,1µkF kondensatori (ja shēma pieļauj).

----------


## Shark

> Konkrētāk lūdzu?


 Tā uz fikso atradu 35-355-49 un 35-240-45. Principā katalogā bija vēl daži eksemplāri. Manuprāt vislabāk skatīties tieši pašā katalogā, jo caur elfas mājas lapu man tā pašvaki veicās ar meklēšanu(manuprāt visu piedāvājumu neuzrādija). Konkrēti šo abu modeļu uz vietas nebija, tā kā var vai nu pazvanīt un paprasīt kad būs vai arī meklēt pie konkurentiem.
Nedrīkst aizmirst apskatīties vai tumbleris atbilst visām nepieciešamajām vajadzībām(spriegums, strāva , mehāniskie parametri... utt.).
Patiesību sakot tāda tipa tumblerus var atrast cenu robežās no 0,25Ls līdz apmēram 8Ls. Ir jāatrod līdzsvars starp cenu un slēgšanas biežumu, izmantojuma svarīgumu, kontakta kvalitāti. Loģiski, jo viņš būs lētāks jo sliktākas kvalitātes(kontaktu pārklājums, plastmasa, konstrukcijas izturība).
Lai veicas atrast īsto.  :: 

P.S. par iepriekšminēto kondensatoru ir vērts padomāt.

----------


## Mairis

> Visi pārslēdzēji jau brīdi ir atvienotā stāvoklī, bet pret dzirksteļošanu 
> jāliek 0,1µkF kondensatori (ja shēma pieļauj).


 
Der vislabāk jau šeit minētie krievu slēdži.
Jāslēgā ir impulss, tāpēc nekas tur nedzirksteļo un nekādus kondensatorus nevajag, un pārrāvums nedrīkst būt uz ilgu brīdi, tad sākas ziepes.
Šie krievu slēdži jau sevi ir pierādījuši šādai vajadzībai un viss ir perfekti.

----------


## AndrisZ

Ta cik daudz tev viņus vajag?
Ja tikai dažus, tad gan jau atradīsies.

----------


## Mairis

Vajag tikai dažus, uz sitiena vispār tik vienu, bet jānoliek rezervē, lai vēlāk nav problēmu.

----------

